# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Bưởi hồ lô ,bưởi TÀI, bưởi LỘC, dưa hấu hình thỏi vang, dưa hình vuông có chữ in “ Tà

## icawebsoft

Bưởi hồ lô ,bưởi TÀI, bưởi LỘC, dưa hấu hình thỏi vang, dưa hình vuông có chữ in “ Tài Lộc, Phúc Lộc ” món quà ý nghĩa tết nhâm thin 2012 nhah tay order nào các bạn. 
Tết nhâm thìn 2012 đã đến gần nhà nhà, ai ai cũng bận rộn tìm  kiếm cho gia đình mình và người thân những món quà tết thật ý nghĩa đón chào năm mới 2012 , vâng chúng tôi đã thấu hiểu được điều đó và cho ra 1 sản phẩm tại Hà Nội cực Hot trong năm 2012 này đó là “ BƯỞI HỒ LÔ, DƯA HẤU HÌNH THỎI VANG, DƯA VUÔNG” có chữ in nổi “ TÀI LỘC, PHÚC LỘC ”  chắc chắn sẽ hứa hẹn với quý khách 1 năm mới tràn ngập niềm vui, hạnh phúc, hơn hết sẽ có 1 năm công danh thành đạt cấp bậc thang tiến đó ạ …
   Năm mới chúc nhau sức khỏe nhiều
Bạc tiền rủng rỉnh thoải mái tiêu
Gia đình hạnh phúc bè bạn quý
Thanh thản vui chơi mọi buổi chiều
Đôi nét về bưởi “ Hồ Lô ”: 

Bưởi Hồ Lô là loại bưởi Năm Roi không hạt do một số nông dân ở Hậu Giang đã 
tìm tòi để định hình thành trái hồ lô. Vì hồ lô là biểu tượng của sức khỏe và vạn thọ (chúng ta vẫn thường thấy ông Thọ luôn đeo bầu hồ lô bên người sao!!!) nên sẽ thật có ý nghĩa nếu ngày Tết chúng ta có một cặp bưởi Hồ Lô chưng trên bàn thờ gia tiên, tưởng nhớ công ơn của Tổ tiên ông bà cho chúng ta cuộc sống sung túc như hôm nay, hoặc dùng làm quà biếu cho Cấp trên, đối tác với ý nghĩa mong cho người nhận luôn may mắn và sức khỏe dồi dào để gặt hái nhiều thành công trong năm mới.

Đặc điểm:
•	Bưởi hồ lô là loại bưởi Năm Roi ăn được.
•	Được định hình thành trái hồ lô cân đối.
•	Trái bưởi có đầy đủ cuống và lá.
•	Có chữ nổi "Tài - Lộc" hai bên.

Báng báo giá:

Phân Loại bưởi hồ lô 

•	Loại đặc biệt 
•	1.8 > 2kg     giá bán 1.9 triệu / cặp
•	1.5 > 1.7kg  giá bán 1.7 triệu / cặp
•	Loại I 
•	1.2 > 1.4kg giá bán 1 triệu / cặp
•	Loại II  ( chữ mờ )
•	1 > 1.2kg giá bán 800k / cặp

Dưa hấu hình thỏi vàng:

      Giá bán :   6.5 triệu / cặp 2.4kg     

Dưa hấu hình vuông :

      Giá bán : 3.5 triệu / cặp 2.2kg

Hình thức đặt hàng và thanh toán:

Thời gian nhận order bắt đầu từ bây giờ cho tới 20 âm lịch và sẽ giao hàng theo yêu cầu của quý khách..

Quý khách vui lòng đặt cọc trước 50% giá trị đơn hàng, thanh toán 100% ngay khi giao hàng.

Trong trường hợp không nhận được hàng, quý khách sẽ nhận được đầy đủ số tiền đã đặt cọc .

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ theo số 
* Hotline: 0948 804 838
* Fax:       0422 432 333

Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp sản phẩm đúng trọng lượng như trong bảng báo giá trên.

Lưu ý: Giá có thể tăng vào những ngày cận Tết. Vui lòng truy cập Nem chua Thanh Hóa | Đặc sản xứ Thanh | Đặc sản Thanh Hóa| Nem chua thanh hoa| Nem chua| Nem chua ngon nhất Thanh Hóa để biết thêm chi tiết…
Chúng tôi rất vinh dự được phục vụ Quý Khách Hàng. Kính chúc Quý Khách hàng một năm mới AN KHANG THỊNH VƯỢNG.

----------

